# one for the computer buffs



## Overread (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok here is an error which is driving me mad right now. 
I cannot access any website barr this one - not a sinlge othe site; nothing in my favorites, nothing linked from this site, nothing else at all.
worst thing is that is also affecting other computers on the network at home-- anyone got any ideas about this?

edit - one bonus is the adbar is not getting through either


----------



## PTeppic (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be the ISP is broken internally. Or their connectivity.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried deleting your cookies and cleaning out your history?


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2008)

turns out its a static built up in the modem ----- who would have thought.
I had to unplug the whole thing for a while - but it works again!!


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's funny.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 5, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Now that's funny.



Not funny - wierd. Never heard of anything like that before.


----------

